# The last press you will ever need



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Here it is, the last press you will ever need, from Last Chance Archery.

This press is unique, unlike any other press on the market today. It will press parallel limbs, long a-a, short a-a, and anything in between. Mathews, Hoyt, Browning, Bowtech, you name it it will press it. 

This press is easy to use, a time saver, presses the bow as if it were being drawn, puts nothing above the string and cables, puts no stress on the riser, has no rollers to move, no pins to move, and is motor driven.

It operates by the push of a button. Plug the power supply into the wall, and push the button, the motor does the rest. It is made of steel, has arms for Bowtechs with the draw stop, the standard arms will fit most bows, all included.

We hope to have the press at the ASA in Metropolis if all goes well. Currently they are looking for possible dealers, and a way to take credit card payments, so for now it is cash, check or money order only. As of right now they have around 20 units ready to ship. They are also working on a website.

I will be happy to answer as many questions as I can, but it is not my design nor my press, I am hust helping out a friend.

For more information email or call either:
Mike Lee
[email protected]
770.530.9777


Leon Pittman
[email protected]
706.654.6170

I am attaching some pics of the press.

**Edited e-mail address - bowsmith**


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

pic#2


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

pic #3


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

pic #4


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

That looks like a really good idea. I wish I would've thought about that.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe its my lousy monitor, but from the pic it looks like the cams sit in a metal bracket..if so I would be concerned about the metal bracket scratching or damaging the cam in the compressing process


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

I would have a concern about crushing damage in the marked area.

JMHO

Good idea though


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

What's the price on the press ??

Is there a way to hold the bow in the press while you're setting it up ??

I bet you the wife loved the idea of you clamping the press on the kitchen table :wink:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I believe the cost is $500 plus shipping, but those questions would have to go to either Mike or Leon, I am just helping them out with posting the information.

The metal brackets are spaced far enough apart that they do not actually touch the cam, similar to the split limb adaptors on the bowmaster.

As far as damaging the limb tips, I suppose it could be done if someone were to just hold the button down and try to press the bow in half. There is ver little pressure needed to relax everything. The press has been tested on Bowtechs, Hoyts, Darton, Mathews, and Pearson bows that I know of, and it has never damaged any limbs. There is a rubber sleeve over the brackets to cushion and protect the limb tips.

As far as the kitchen table, she is used to it. That little table also doubles my string building table also.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

hayman said:


> I would have a concern about crushing damage in the marked area.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Good idea though


 I agree! Nice basic idea, where did they get the idea for the linear actuator:wink: The contact points need to be on a pivot so they can self contour to the limb angle. The Mathews bows might have a high rate of breakage at the string suppressor mount holes.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I have pressed my bows a lot on these presses because I know where leon lives. I have never had any damage to my limb tips or seen any on all the other bows we have pressed on it. the cams do not touch anything either.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> I agree! Nice basic idea, where did they get the idea for the linear actuator:wink: The contact points need to be on a pivot so they can self contour to the limb angle. The Mathews bows might have a high rate of breakage at the string suppressor mount holes.


I think these contact points were designed with the Mathews bows in mind.......considering he was a Mathews Pro staffer with several of them laying around for testing:wink:


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*I have one also*

I currently have one of these bow presses and I really like it. It really does take little to no preasure to press your bow from the limb tips. There are special posts for the mathews bows and the bowtechs(draw stop). I will try and post some pics for everyone later on today.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*More info. on the press*

Here is some more information on the Last Chance Archery bow press.

Adjustable height of the press. The max height is 16 5/8" to the top of the press and the minimum height is 10 5/8" to the top of the press. There are four different height adjustment on the press with each being two inches apart. The max distance between the posts is 50 13/16" and the minimum distance is 28 1/2" between the posts. When the press reaches the maximum and minimum distances between the posts the motor will automatically cut off. The press also comes with two posts for mathews bows, two standard posts and 1 bowtech post. Below is a couple quick pictures of the different posts. Bowtech, Mathews and standard in the order pictured.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I have seen this press in action. It truely is awesome and very simple to use. Mike and Leon definitely have a great product. Good luck guys. Hope you sell a lot.

Clay


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone that will be at Superman City this weekend, stop by the booth and take a look. We will be taking a couple of presses up for the guys at Last Chance Archery, at least one electric and one hand crank model.


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

*Motorized Bow Press*

What happens if the power goes out? Is there any saftey device for this?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

WilliamsTD said:


> What happens if the power goes out? Is there any saftey device for this?


if you were to lose electricity with a bow pressed and you wanted to get it un pressed. You could remove the motor and use a screw driver to loosen the press. 
there is also a manual version that uses a hand crank available. 

I have one and it works really well.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

looks a little scary to me . looks like it could mess upthe tips of the limbs , I just ordered a TOAD Press . I will stick to that and my Apple press.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

My how time flys.

In the year since this thread was started Mike and Leon have made quite a few changes to the presses. The fingers are now taller, and they can be adjusted with thumb screws for different cam/limb spacing. They also have Deluxe versions that pivot.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

hayman said:


> I would have a concern about crushing damage in the marked area.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Good idea though


It has a plasitc coated sleeve ofer the metal part. It wont hurt it!


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have used this press and it very easy to use. It takes little pressure to relax your strings. They are solid with good machining, which makes for smooth operation when pressing. Good job on this!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

They are nice presses but WAY too much $$$.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Would this type of press be capable of pressing the X-Force in the fully relaxed (i.e. limbs straight) position ?:darkbeer:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*press*

This is exactly the type of press for the Xforce and Mach X.


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Have they been tested on an X-Force and would be possible to get a vid posted of the press being used. :tongue:


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

PSE actually assembles the X-Force using the Last Chance Archery Power Press. Thousands of bows have been built by PSE using the Power Press. We just finished shooting some video the other day showing all the presses being used. I'm not 100% sure when that video will be available. Reylamb can give you a better idea of the time frame on the video.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

If there is concern about the limb tips being stressed or damaged why not make that area of the press a 'curve' that is padded like the right angle is now?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

There is no concern that I know of about crushing limb tips. Plus, curved fingers and Mathews with string suppressors, and bows with draw stops on the cam are not a good combination...........they have tested curved fingers.

One of the local shops has pressed thousands of bows in theirs and never had a single problem.

As for the cost, I am not sure on that one. It is no more expensive than the Sureloc or HTM press. Steel, welders, powder coating, machining of the fingers, power supplies for the power press, etc are not cheap. These guys are not making a fortune on these presses.

Hoyt is using them in their shop.
PSE is building the X-Force with their presses, and it is on the approved list for presses.
Several other manufacturers have them in their shops also.

The PSE guys love them.........enough so that a few of their pros may be on the Last Chance Pro Staff in 08............but I can't say much more about that until it is all finalized.

As for the video........I am working on it..........it will take some time as I am having to clean up the audio frame by frame.......and I am an RF engineer by trade, not a video editor, so that is working against me also.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I glued some rubber on the fingers so that the tips have a shelf to rest on when i adjust the press.

works great :cocktail:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

reylamb said:


> My how time flys.
> 
> In the year since this thread was started Mike and Leon have made quite a few changes to the presses. The fingers are now taller, and they can be adjusted with thumb screws for different cam/limb spacing. They also have Deluxe versions that pivot.



I'd like to see the delux versions.:cocktail:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

brtesite said:


> I'd like to see the delux versions.:cocktail:


Well then........I might have to just throw a clip of one of the deluxe models up on youtube then...........


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

the local archery shop here has one and all i can say is wow it's truly a fine piece works like a charm... a bit pricey....but,when i get the dinero i will have one!!


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

i don't if i would like my cames resting against that


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Cams don't touch!*

The cams on your bow don't touch anything JUST the limb tips.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks great!! How much for a manual model??? Think I can still crank by hand the few times I need to press my bows.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*I'd sure like to try one,,,,*

,,,and to think I walked right BY the display at the ATA show this last winter~!
I would buy the hand crank version I believe. My Hydrapress is not presently capable of pressing my X Force. I'm hoping it can be fit with the spread limb adaptors some are already making for similar presses. Shouldn't be too hard to make for the Hydrapress. Wes says he is working on it.
Alan in GA


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Would be nice once you address the current issues.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

hoyt42 said:


> i don't if i would like my cames resting against that


resting against what?


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

ciscokid said:


> Would be nice once you address the current issues.


What would that be?


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

wolfman_73 said:


> Looks great!! How much for a manual model??? Think I can still crank by hand the few times I need to press my bows.



Ya, how much for the manual model???


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*$$$*



Hammer0419 said:


> They are nice presses but WAY too much $$$.


I thought the same thing. For $500 I will buy an Apple Pro!


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

bcriner said:


> What would that be?


For starters 

It was post #7 you forgot to read.

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2838154&postcount=7


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hayman said:


> I would have a concern about crushing damage in the marked area.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Good idea though


----------
What he said.
---And even if its coated with plastic.That just protects the finish of the holder.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I have pressed a Proelite thousands of times in the manual and motorized versions of the press at ASA shoots the last couple of years. It does not even have a mark on the limb tips. These presses do not damage the limb tips at all.

Compare it to the Apple Pro or the Sureloc. The Apple Pro is still going to run $489 (or thereabouts), and you have to get adaptors to press certain bows, ie the X Force and Guardian, among others. All total you are right at 5 bills again. The XPress is more right off the bat.......There may be cheaper alternatives out there, but are they as versatile and easy to use as these presses are? Heck, Onebowtie figured out how to use his............


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

This would put the same amount of stress on a bow as if you were drawing it by hand.

:thumb:

How much for the manual version?


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> This would put the same amount of stress on a bow as if you were drawing it by hand.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> How much for the manual version?


The email I got from Mike Lee stated $525.00 plus shipping for the manual version of the EZ Press.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

reylamb said:


> Well then........I might have to just throw a clip of one of the deluxe models up on youtube then...........



when?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

brtesite said:


> when?


Tonight.......maybe?????? I will shoot you a PM as soon as it is up.


----------



## chambers7867 (May 19, 2007)

awesome idea and design... only problem i see is. when u are hand cranking a bow press u can kind of get an idea when enough is enough or somthing is about to crack or somthing along those lines.. with a linuar acturator u will have no way of knowing when somthing is going to snap... unless u can adjust the force in the linuar actuator... just my thought.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Our local Proshop Owner has one here in Memphis Tn,,, and man does this thing work,,, Ty Davis { owner of Everything Archery }, a multibrand dealer, has stated to anyone who asks , That the Last Chance Bow press is Absolutely the BEST PRESS in todays Archery world,,, In fact,, He says that this is one of the ONLY bowpresses that will do the new PSE's like nothing else,,, He is selling all of his other Bow presses and buying Nothing but Last Chance from now on,,,, TY's been in the Archery business a very long time,, and his word and experience is worth it's weight in Gold!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

chambers7867 said:


> awesome idea and design... only problem i see is. when u are hand cranking a bow press u can kind of get an idea when enough is enough or somthing is about to crack or somthing along those lines.. with a linuar acturator u will have no way of knowing when somthing is going to snap... unless u can adjust the force in the linuar actuator... just my thought.


It is really no different than any other press in that regard, when the string goes limp let go of the button. A person could easily abuse limbs with any press if they wanted to, even one of the Apple presses, by applying too much force.

It is one of those things you would have to see to believe how simple it works.

Yes, I know, getting a video up would help........but I have a real job, and video editor ain't it...........so it is taking me some time to get it done.


----------



## chambers7867 (May 19, 2007)

oh... i understand how it works perfectly.. but we have this debate at work all of the time just different equitment... i programm a cnc machine my buddy is a bridgeport machininst... when u drill on a bridgeport u can tell alot easier if a drill is going to break or is getting dull etc etc. because u have your hand on the quill and you can phically feel it.. on my cnc machine i type in a simple code and it does it for me... i have load meters and i can visual see.. but i lost the sense of touch and feel.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Call me stupid but........*

Call me stupid but I just dont see what the advantage of this particular press is over the ones that have been around forever, particularly for the average joe or even a proshop owner. Have we as a society really become so lazy that it's now too much to have to hand crank a bow in a press and we need to just "push a button"? I work with all types of mechanical and electrical equipment everyday. It is my experience that the only thing that they changed on this is that it now has one more thing to go wrong with it, which will either be expensive to fix or hard to find or both. Dont get me wrong, I think improving things is great but let not try to reinvent the wheel. If it works and works well, leave it alone.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*New Generation*

You are going to see more presses using a simular design and method as how it presses the limbs. It is a must with the short limbs like on the PSE Xforce and Mach x. You can't use a Apple or Sureloc on one w/o speacial adapters for the press. So if one is looking to buy a press, shouldn't they get one that will press all bows?

NTM, this design makes it much harder to incorrectly press a bow.

How many times have we heard "pressed wrong" on broken limb threads.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Buck Buster said:


> Call me stupid but I just dont see what the advantage of this particular press is over the ones that have been around forever, particularly for the average joe or even a proshop owner. Have we as a society really become so lazy that it's now too much to have to hand crank a bow in a press and we need to just "push a button"? I work with all types of mechanical and electrical equipment everyday. It is my experience that the only thing that they changed on this is that it now has one more thing to go wrong with it, which will either be expensive to fix or hard to find or both. Dont get me wrong, I think improving things is great but let not try to reinvent the wheel. If it works and works well, leave it alone.


It is not really re-inventing the wheel per se, it is a different way to go about it.

Just a few advantages:
-does not touch the riser
-only presses at the limb tips
-quickly changes between various bow configurations, no rollers to move, no pins to move, etc
-for a shop the electric version is a huge time saver
-will work on most bows out there without any extra accessories. many of the presses out there today will not work on the X-force, the guardian or commander, or the whisper creek bows
-you can leave all the accessories on the bow and put still put it in the press

For home use, unless someone is doing a ton of work for buddies, the hand wheel version is the way to go.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Buck Buster said:


> Call me stupid but I just dont see what the advantage of this particular press is over the ones that have been around forever, particularly for the average joe or even a proshop owner. Have we as a society really become so lazy that it's now too much to have to hand crank a bow in a press and we need to just "push a button"? I work with all types of mechanical and electrical equipment everyday. It is my experience that the only thing that they changed on this is that it now has one more thing to go wrong with it, which will either be expensive to fix or hard to find or both. Dont get me wrong, I think improving things is great but let not try to reinvent the wheel. If it works and works well, leave it alone.



OK your stupid and your post shows it.. :zip:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Another Advantage*



reylamb said:


> It is not really re-inventing the wheel per se, it is a different way to go about it.
> 
> Just a few advantages:
> -does not touch the riser
> ...


You do not need to relax the limbs!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Ryan said:


> You do not need to relax the limbs!!


nope, just put the bow in the press and either crank or push the button depending on which version you have. doesn't take much effort to press any bow.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*ain't it great*

That alone is a big savings.

I know a Xmas present to myself will be a .....:wink:


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Ignorance is bliss*



Bees said:


> OK your stupid and your post shows it.. :zip:


While I am only mildly amused at the extreme level of intelligence in your reply, I guess I am also thankful that you have shared your very well informed, not to mention thought provoking knowledge of this tool. No doubt you have inspired hundreds to buy and use it exclusively, based soley on YOUR endorsement of course.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*raylamb*

Could you post or PM me some pictures of the new version press with the adjustable "fingers"?

There are 2 or 3 presses that I'm considering at the moment. I have until tax season to mull things over.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

The basic presses are the same. The deluxe versions pivot which is the biggest difference.......and if this works you will see it in the video......if........maybe.........I hope.

The actual fingers have been re-designed slightly, witha different dovetail mount, and they are slightly taller now also.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I bought the manual version (EZ Press) and it came in today. Set up took about 3 minutes. The only assembly was putting the "wheel" on and the fingers on. I had pressed my X-Force and my Drenalin in just a few minutes. Have to switch the arms around when you switch between bows but this is about as simple as it gets. This thing is great. If you really think that this is like all the other presses out there you aren't really looking at how this press works. 

If you have "X" technology bows or some of the other more advanced designs today the old presses DO NOT work. I know I have tried them. It can get scary. There are others out there that will work like the Sure-Loc and the HTM. However, the EZ Press is cheaper than those models. It was hard to spend the money for a part timer like me but I believe that this is the best investment in tools I have made.


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

Best press Ive had the privilage to work with. Only downside is they wont work well with a Mathews... no huge deal since we arent an authorized dealer but still a PITA some times.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

BradleyP said:


> Best press Ive had the privilage to work with. Only downside is they wont work well with a Mathews... no huge deal since we arent an authorized dealer but still a PITA some times.


What problems are you having working on Mathews bows? While I mostly work on my bow exclusively, I have pressed a Drenaline and an Icon and a couple of switchbacks on mine with no problems.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

The press is designed to work with all mathews bows. Our biggest archery shop in the area has two of the Power Presses and they sell Mathews bows every day. All that is required is switching the fingers around to the proper positions.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

JC280 said:


> The press is designed to work with all mathews bows. Our biggest archery shop in the area has two of the Power Presses and they sell Mathews bows every day. All that is required is switching the fingers around to the proper positions.


Now that you are a big star:shade::star: and all.............can I have your autograph???????


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

I bought an EZ Press a couple months ago and it's well, nothing short of awesome! 

I like to refer to it as a V8 (vegetable juice drink) press because I smack myself in the head wondering why I didn't come up with the design. It's so simple it's silly...:thumbs_up


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> I bought an EZ Press a couple months ago and it's well, nothing short of awesome!
> 
> I like to refer to it as a V8 (vegetable juice drink) press because I smack myself in the head wondering why I didn't come up with the design. It's so simple it's silly...:thumbs_up


You and me both Pat..........


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Man I like this thing, but too much $$ for justing playing around at home.
I bet Pro Shops will love this thing.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*Hydrapress*

I would think that custom "U" fork adaptors would work with the Hydrapress on my X Force. Gritty's press has them but I already have a HydraPress. Wonder if Gritty's adaptors have the same bolt diameter as the 
HP's outer swivel arms?
I could have a custom set made but I'm wondering if HydraPress will come out with some soon??? Wes says hes working on it.
Alan in GA
No 'tinkerability' at present for my XF bow!


----------



## ArcheryMachine (Apr 20, 2003)

*Great Press*

This press is absolutely awesome. I just bought an X Force this year and my old press wouldn't work. Did a little research and ended up ordering the EZ Press (manual version). This press is so easy to use and what I really love aout it is you don't have to take your target sight or stabilizer off to press it.:thumbs_up
Great design :smile:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*yes*



Alan in GA said:


> I would think that custom "U" fork adaptors would work with the Hydrapress on my X Force. Gritty's press has them but I already have a HydraPress. Wonder if Gritty's adaptors have the same bolt diameter as the
> HP's outer swivel arms?
> I could have a custom set made but I'm wondering if HydraPress will come out with some soon??? Wes says hes working on it.
> Alan in GA
> No 'tinkerability' at present for my XF bow!


I think it would.

The dia. on my hydrapress and Gritty's are the same at 1/2". It works on my AR velocity.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Big Time*



reylamb said:


> Now that you are a big star:shade::star: and all.............can I have your autograph???????



Sure!!!! I've been fielding several calls from big name producers that just love my acting ability. Last Chance got what they paid for!imp2:


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Is there a chance that you can post a vid of the bow being pressed please?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Rinaldo2 said:


> Is there a chance that you can post a vid of the bow being pressed please?


Sometime, not sure when. I need to get their entire video edited first..........and then there is my real job........


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

reylamb said:


> Sometime, not sure when. I need to get their entire video edited first..........and then there is my real job........


Priorities Lamby...Priorities!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw one in use at a local shop the other day. Wow! It looks about as "Idiot Proof" a press as you can get, and that's important at our club! (Limerick Bowmen). The guys at the shop love it.
We are already figuring out which model to get, and how soon we can get it. Not a single person we talked to at the club is opposed when they see it.
Easiest decision we've made in a long time. 
I wish it was so easy for us to agree about what to use for targets in the indoor range.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

That is what our shop does on the Mathews bows. We switch the two outside fingers for them. Good press!!!


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

ciscokid said:


> For starters
> 
> It was post #7 you forgot to read.
> 
> http://archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2838154&postcount=7


You mean the non-issue that I did read? This is of no concern. If it was a concern then manufacturers would not approve of its use if they felt it would damage the product. Why would worry about something the mfg approves?


----------



## JIM PRATER (May 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JIM PRATER (May 3, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I have an EZ press that works just great, But I'd like to see a picture of the different set ups of the fingers.
It came with 5 fingers ,one has no hook to it


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I do not have any pics, but let me try to describe it for you.......

You have 2 straight fingers with hooks.
You have 2 offset fingers with hooks.
You have one straight finger with no hook.

The standard configuration would be............
-2 straight w/hooks at the end with the handle, the 2 offset fingers at the other end.

Configuration for bows with draw stops on the cam (Bowtech and some Pearsons come to mind)
-2 offset fingers stay the same, replace one of the fingers with a hook on the side the drawstop is on (RH or LH bow might be different so I can't say for sure which finger to replace) with the finger that has no hook on the top. For most bows this will allow the draw stop to clear, for some you still might have to remove the draw stop.

Configuration for RH Mathews bows with the suppressors:
-Take one of the straight fingers and one of the offset fingers on the side of the press closest to you and swap them end to end. You will have a straight finger and an offset finger on both ends now. This allows you to press without removing the baby bumper.

Configuration for LH Mathews bows:
-Take one of the straight fingers and one of the offset fingers on the side of the press farthest from you and swap them end to end. You will have a straight finger and an offset finger on both ends now. This allows you to press without removing the baby bumper.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Rinaldo2 said:


> Is there a chance that you can post a vid of the bow being pressed please?


Still waiting...........can't be all that hard...doesn't need to be a full on production....just something showing the press in action.....preferably on an X-force....Cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I ordered mine a week a go and I am looking forward to it arriving, Mike Lee from Last Chance Archery was excellent to deal with. He was very prompt at answering any questions that I had and he always got back to me the same day. Excellent service.


----------

